# Lokal's Scorpions (Large Pics)



## brandontmyers (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi All,

I was a regular on AB many years ago. Some of you may remember me, some may not. I am happy to say I am back in the hobby and loving it. I figured I would post up some pics to show off my small collection!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey 

Cool pics and Scorps! I hope for litters from Uroplectes sp. They must have before Christmas :-D


----------



## darkness975 (Dec 2, 2014)

Whoa Centruroides bicolor , I haven't seen them in a while.  Nice!  Where did you get them?


----------



## brandontmyers (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Alex!! I am waiting patiently. Sometimes it gets a little tough to wait though. haha

I actually got them from Alex (Johnny Spadix). I started with 10, lost 2 of them during molting to 3i. I have 8 left. Most of them are at 4i, so hopefully in a few months I can start the breeding. They are gorgeous but they are so spastic. Once I even get near the container, they take off running.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gromgrom (Dec 3, 2014)

Glad to see you back man!


----------



## Scorpionluva (Dec 11, 2014)

gromgrom said:


> Glad to see you back man!


X2

Would love to see many more older members as well as many new 1's get into keeping and enjoying these beautiful scorpions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brandontmyers (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks guys!

And I agree. It definitely seems the scorpion collectors are more uncommon than they use to be. Hopefully we can change that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 12, 2014)

Lokal said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> And I agree. It definitely seems the scorpion collectors are more uncommon than they use to be. Hopefully we can change that!


It's odd to me, sometimes only one or two threads are commented on lately here per day, I don't get it.  I guess it could be holiday things going on.  Also, many that used to come here a lot have gotten tired of commenting about the same old stuff so they only lurk around.  Yes nice scorps you have there.


----------



## gromgrom (Dec 15, 2014)

Galapoheros said:


> It's odd to me, sometimes only one or two threads are commented on lately here per day, I don't get it.  I guess it could be holiday things going on.  Also, many that used to come here a lot have gotten tired of commenting about the same old stuff so they only lurk around.  Yes nice scorps you have there.


I'm guilty of that. Typically I'm texting most of the scorpion keepers I know, or the rest are all on facebook anymore. It's just easier to post pictures and topics there.


----------



## brandontmyers (Dec 30, 2014)

Had a few molts happen in the past week or so. The first pic is what a Centruroides bicolor looks like freshly molted. Absolutely beautiful. Second pic is my favorite girl. Still waiting on the babies. The rest are interesting as you can see the polymorphism with Centruroides gracilis. All of these are from the same clutch. I didn't really notice anything until they got to around 4i. Now their different colors are definitely showing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jan 1, 2015)

I really love the 7I female. Do you consider these fairly hot? I'm finding mixed info on them. The LD50 looked pretty potent but I read a caresheet that claimed they weren't that bad. Wikipedia said their venom had systemic effects that are occasionally fatal.


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes, C. gracilis is always good for a surprise. My C. gracilis are from 3 origins and I am looking forward to the pups. 
Which country are yours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brandontmyers (Jan 1, 2015)

Mojo,

From what I understand they are not too hot. I would probably say 3 out of 5. That being said, they are a Buthid and everyone reacts differently. I treat every scorpion I keep exactly how I would the most venomous species. I don't take any chances.

Alex, I have 8 or so that I received as 2i in June. They are starting to mature into adult hood now. Hopefully breeding them in the near future. I believe these are from Florida, just like the ones I received from you. I am excited to see if there are any differences with these and the ones I got from you, once they mature.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brandontmyers (Jan 29, 2015)

New update:

2 weeks ago


1 week ago


And today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scorpionluva (Jan 30, 2015)

Congrats on the brood Brandon !  How many did she end up having ?  Hope all are eating well 
They are some really colorful babies


----------



## brandontmyers (Feb 2, 2015)

Scorpionluva said:


> Congrats on the brood Brandon !  How many did she end up having ?  Hope all are eating well
> They are some really colorful babies


Thanks man!! They are gorgeous babies. Very small though! haha. I think I ended up with 27 or 28. Appears to be a pretty large brood. I let the male and female together for a few days. The female was well fed and is still pretty huge, however she wasn't too fond of the male dancing with her for three straight days. Now I only have the female left, lol.


----------



## Scorpionluva (Feb 4, 2015)

Lokal said:


> Thanks man!! They are gorgeous babies. Very small though! haha. I think I ended up with 27 or 28. Appears to be a pretty large brood. I let the male and female together for a few days. The female was well fed and is still pretty huge, however she wasn't too fond of the male dancing with her for three straight days. Now I only have the female left, lol.


Yes that's a very large brood of them so again congrats on that  
My female stayed huge too as if she didn't even have babies  I just put my pair back together again and they were dancing upside down under rocks !!!  Sorry to hear you lost your male  
if you ever need a male..... You know you know where to find him


----------



## brandontmyers (May 18, 2015)

Centruroides sculpturatus





Centruroides bicolor



Centruroides baracoae



Centruroides gracilis




Rhopalurus garridoi



Uroplectes pilosus




Uroplectes olivaceus

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Scorpionluva (Jul 16, 2015)

Your centruroides baracoae and uroplectes olivaceus are beautiful Man !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## snakemanvet (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice collection of scorps,I like the close up of the c.sculp.


----------



## brandontmyers (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks guys!!

Eric,

The C. baracoae are gorgeous, but small just like all of my other Centruroides haha. I have two adult pair, so hopefully I can get some babies soon. As for the U olivaceus, she never had any babies, nor dropped eggs, so I don't know what happened with that. I would love to eventually get babies from her but she will have to wait for now.


----------



## Scorpionluva (Jul 26, 2015)

Hopefully you can get C baracoae to produce some offspring as I'd love to have some of them 
As for the U olivaceus - I have 1 confirmed male subadult so when he's mature - I will help you make sure she gets to have some for ya  
I've been looking for a male U olivaceus + U flavoviridus for almost a year with no luck so if you see either available - grab em please


----------



## brandontmyers (Aug 18, 2015)

Centruroides bicolor (Pocock 1898) – Costa Rica


Centruroides nitidus (Thorell, 1876) – Dominican Republic


Hottentotta flavidulus (Teruel & Rein, 2010) – Pakistan


Uroplectes pilosus (Thorell, 1876) – Namibia

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 19, 2015)

Great to see you back in the hobby, and it looks like you have a great collection of scorps as well! I also took some time away from the hobby, but have recently started to get back into it. I unfortunately don't have the collection I had before but thought I would start with what I know best Heterometrus, Pandinus, Leiurus and Ophistothalmus sp. It's always nice to see some of the older members surface from time to time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brandontmyers (Mar 11, 2016)

Updating with some new pictures finally. Trying to get this whole macro photography thing working. LOL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 11, 2016)

Wow, awesome pics!


----------



## Pipa (Mar 12, 2016)

awesome animals , congrats on such great success with them !


----------



## 2nscorpx (Mar 13, 2016)

Great work and beautiful photos! Nice photo of P. minimus and the Centruroides. The C. hoffmanni are small, but they're quite communal as you know.


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Mar 13, 2016)

This macro pic of _C. nitidus_ is very nice!


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice pics!  The pseudouroctonus minimus is very beautiful.  Is it a rare species because I did a google search and couldn't find much info.


----------



## brandontmyers (Mar 16, 2016)

Goodlukwitthat said:


> Very nice pics!  The pseudouroctonus minimus is very beautiful.  Is it a rare species because I did a google search and couldn't find much info.


Not rare as far as I know. Just very underrated. I got a few of these from Smokehound and they are by far the smallest scorpions I have ever seen. 20-30mm tops as adults.


----------



## brandontmyers (Apr 29, 2016)

New images!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brolloks (Apr 29, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## Norman (Apr 29, 2016)

great pictures!


----------



## arachnid dude (May 3, 2016)

Great pics, I'm returning to the hobby after being out for a while as well.


----------



## brandontmyers (Jun 14, 2016)

Hottentotta flavidulus (Teruel & Rein, 2010) – Pakistan







Uroplectes pilosus (Thorell, 1876) – Namibia







Mesobuthus gibbosus (Brulli, 1832) - Greece

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brolloks (Jun 14, 2016)

The Centruroides. spp look like they have digital camouflage patterns, really awesome!


----------



## brandontmyers (Jun 14, 2016)

A lot of the Central and South American Buthids have that mottled look!. It's crazy how different they can look from young instars to adults.


----------



## brandontmyers (Jun 24, 2016)

Mesobuthus gibbosus (Brulli, 1832) - Greece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brandontmyers (May 11, 2017)

Didymocentrus armasi (Teruel & Rodriguez, 2008) - Cuba






Hottentotta franzwerneri (Birula, 1914) - Morocco






Leiurus haenggii (Lowe, Yagmur & Kovarik, 2014) - Yemen






Leiurus jordanensis (Lourenço, Modry & Amr, 2002) - Jordan

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rugg the bug man (May 12, 2017)

Very nice !!! 
I'm waiting on a few L.jordanensis' myself 
Good Luck with them.


----------



## RTTB (May 12, 2017)

Such an impressive collection.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew (May 12, 2017)

Oh man in a year from now LJs  will be everywhere, awesome collection.  I gotta get on the  (large picture) uploads too lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 2, 2019)

Forgive me, but I must inquire into this Incredible thread. Amazing scorps @brandontmyers! Any updates?

Thanks for sharing,

Arthroverts


----------

